# Rental property / Fish camp for sale in POC



## ff_waterfowl

I am tossing around the idea of selling my rental property/fish camp in POC. Only reason I am considering selling is there's a piece of property back home that will be on the market sometime soon that has my interest. 

The lot is 65' wide x 116' deep (.1731 acres) with several scattered oak trees. There is a 12x24 cabin on the lot which was gutted 2 years ago and redone. The far right side of the property has a 50 amp rv hook up with water/sewer. The lot is located on Rutherford street (very clean dead end street), with great neighbors all around. 

The cabin has all the comforts of home including:

Full Over Queen Bunk Bed
Loft with a Queen Bed
Queen Sleep Sofa
Flat Screen & DVD Player (and DVD movies to choose from)
Kitchenette with Microwave, Hot Plates, Mini Fridge/Freezer, Pots, Pans, Cooking and Eating Utensils
Bathroom with Toilet and Shower
Bed Linens Provided
COLD A/C and Heat
Foldable Kitchen Table 

This cabin stays very busy with rentals throughout the year and the rv hook up has been rented out for the past 5-6 years to some great people. If someone were to purchase this and keep it as a rental all my clients would be referred to the new owner. This has been a great rental property for me over the years. If I had the capitol to fund my next land purchase I would not be selling this.

Asking $159,900

Text Kaleb for any questions

979 7zero2 053five


----------

